# Expansion Tank Calculation for Closed Chilled Water System



## eng mohamed khalil (25 مايو 2010)

اخواني الاعزاء
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اقدم لكم ملف Excel يتضمن كيفية حساب حجم Expansion Tank وارجوا منكم المراجعة وابداء الراي وخاصة فيما يتعلق بحساب Minimum and Maximum Operating Pressure
وشكرا
مشاهدة المرفق Exp Tank Sizing.rar


----------



## mohamed mech (25 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## الدكة (25 مايو 2010)

رائع جدا بارك الله فيك


----------



## hamadalx (26 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ياأخى


----------



## حازم نجم (26 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## eng mohamed khalil (27 مايو 2010)

يا اخواني فين اراؤكم علي الموضوع


----------



## abouabdella (28 مايو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك يا أخي*


----------



## أبو تسنيم محمد (29 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس مضر (7 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## نـــور على الدرب (21 يناير 2011)

*بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا*​


----------



## thaeribrahem (21 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك و شكر لمجهودك


----------



## goor20 (21 يناير 2011)

shukran


----------



## hanisami (21 يناير 2011)

_جزاك الله خيرا على الملف_


----------



## محمد ميمو محمد (21 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## رجل الصناعة (22 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## omar khattab (22 سبتمبر 2011)

مجهود رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## ibrahim1hj (23 سبتمبر 2011)

حلو و شكرا عالملف , و اذا ممكن شوية شرح عن الاستخدام


----------



## abdelsalamn (31 مايو 2012)

* جزاك الله خيرا *


----------



## مكرم شاروبيم (1 يونيو 2012)

Hello Eng.Mohamed
this is for cooling system what about heating system how you calculate expansion tank especialy max . and min. pressure.

Thanks,


----------



## nofal (1 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## thaeribrahem (2 يونيو 2012)

حبذا لو يتم بعض الشرح عليه و بكل الأحوال مجهود رائع


----------



## محمد_86 (8 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس كركوكي (19 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخي​


----------



## محمد_86 (20 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## didadi23 (14 مايو 2014)

thank you


----------



## YAZIDELGRETLY (5 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## engkafa81 (17 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك والف شكر


----------



## eng. Aiman (3 فبراير 2015)

رائع

هل يستطيع احد شرح المعادلة وما هي القيم التي نستخدمها لدرجات الحرارة والضغط في حالة ال cooling و heating


----------

